

Twitter drops RSS and Atom support - 8ig8
https://dev.twitter.com/docs/api/1.1/overview#JSON_support_only

======
8ig8
From the v1.1 API docs:

> API v1.1 will support JSON only. We've been hinting at this for some time
> now, first dropping XML support on the Streaming API and more recently on
> the trends API. We've chosen to throw our support behind the JSON format
> shared across the platform. Consequently, we've decided to discontinue
> support for XML, Atom, and RSS, which are infrequently used today. For
> historical context, when we originally built the API all major languages did
> not have performant, well vetted libraries supporting JSON — today they do.

